# Vinny’s hellos



## VinnyCruz (Sep 27, 2018)

Greetings, Brothers!
My name is Vinny. I am in the military (US Army) stationed at Fort Bliss, Texas. Been serving for 19 years straight. Married with a total of 7 kids, hers and mine in total, but none together, unfortunately. I am from the beautiful island of Guam. Ever been? Lol. 
I seek to find great information from this post. I have a few questions regarding continuing my journey but that will be on a different thread.

-With great pleasure,
Vinny C.


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 27, 2018)

Welcome and congrats on a stellar career in the Army. You going beyond 20 or punching out at 20 on the dot?


----------



## VinnyCruz (Sep 28, 2018)

I’m gonna go beyond 20. I’m gonna try to make the next rank but if I don’t make the selection, I’m signing off and taking a knee.


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 28, 2018)

That's awesome and then on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 28, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. There are men here that can answer any questions that you have to help you along the Masonic path.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 28, 2018)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## frehm (Sep 30, 2018)

Welcome from the Kingdom of Sweden and the Swedish Order of Freemasons


----------



## jonejk (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi all ,
good evening 
how can i join to masonic lodge in Jordan ' Amman ??


----------



## Randy81 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey Vinny, I just missed you. I’m stationed at Bliss but recently deployed on a 12 month WIAS tasking to Afghanistan. Are you with a lodge in EP? I’m still a member in Louisiana but will be looking for a lodge when I return. We will have to get together brother.


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 12, 2018)

jonejk said:


> Hi all ,
> good evening
> how can i join to masonic lodge in Jordan ' Amman ??



Must already know a Mason in Amman Jordan
Must speak very good English (Grand Lodge of Scotland)
Go in person to Jordan 1339 lodge
Masonic Temple
AL-Yadoudeh
Jabal Amman
Amman

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## VinnyCruz (Oct 13, 2018)

Randy81 said:


> Hey Vinny, I just missed you. I’m stationed at Bliss but recently deployed on a 12 month WIAS tasking to Afghanistan. Are you with a lodge in EP? I’m still a member in Louisiana but will be looking for a lodge when I return. We will have to get together brother.



How long will you be there? I’m literally on day three on a 9 month stint in S. Korea. How much time do you have left there? I’m not at EP lodge as of yet. I did pay a courtesy visit there and spoke with some brothers about the deployment situation but they’re willing to help-a-brutha-out. Lol


----------



## Matt L (Oct 13, 2018)

Brother Vinny, I missed your post.  Welcome to the forum.  Outstanding Masons and Veterans here.  I did 8 in the Marine Corps.I spent 6 months at Camp Mujuk.  My son is an MS3 ROTC cadet, wants to be a 11A, 0r 19B or C.  Stay away from the Kimchi.


----------

